# This could very well convert me towards liking the R8!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Even I have to admit that this looks pretty damn good... [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

White with black split rims? WHITE WITH BLACK SPLIT RIMS? Do I hear you right? Mmmmmm, actually, thats the future that is!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Nothing to do with you ordering a 'white' car is it. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ratty said:


> Nothing to do with you ordering a 'white' car is it. :wink:


I was trying to paraphrase Peter Kay but it doesnt work in type does it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think he meant Kev.

But I may be wrong.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

:lol:

Dreadful.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

White with Carbon. Who'd have thought THAT combination would look good? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mmmmmm Black and white 
[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> I think he meant Kev.
> 
> But I may be wrong.


You know, in retrospect, I think you might be right.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Less than a week after picking up his new car ...and he's eying up his next.

Bets are off. The book is now closed. The Mini will be gone by June '08. :lol:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I really like that,first one I've seen in white, although I'd lose the white stickers from the blades


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Starting to see more and more white sports cars up here, I like them 
Better get the paint brush out!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can white be the right sight or will it give you a fright?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks like an R8 with Breyton wheels. Very M3.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Kev, nice to see you and Timothy have kissed and made up . . . just hope there were no sexual favours involved! :wink:

D

PS Loving the new Mini BTW fella, fancy one exactly like that myself.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Those photo angles are as flattering as I've seen (and much better than it appears in the metal), but it's still a sow's ear looks-wise, looking like an amateur attempt to stretch a shorter car.

Obviously a great car and I'd be sorely tempted to get a V10 when it comes out (right now a 997 GT3 would get the nod every time), but I'd never be proud of its looks.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Trashy wheels. They look so "BMW"

They got nothing in comment with the Audi philosophy or design.
The original R8 wheels are the best.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> White with Carbon. Who'd have thought THAT combination would look good? :lol: :lol:


Erm...me?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I saw one in Swansea last night that was black with silver side blades & I have to say it looked cheap as hell. I wanted to like them, I really did - but the two I have seen in the flesh just haven't blown my skirt up at all :?


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

how can people not like that. think your used to seeing the same old clours. BORING. it looks sick (in a good way)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...notice the 'premiums' are non existent now, could be the R10 or just old news...or maybe just too pricey with unbeatable historic competition


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

V6 TT said:


> ...notice the 'premiums' are non existent now, could be the R10 or just old news...or maybe just too pricey with unbeatable historic competition


Not quite true just yet.
Have got a broker buying mine at the mo who's happy to pay a nice premium on what I paid.
Was even offered over list by Romans International!!
Just wish I'd factored in to my current finances the choice of "not wanting to sell it" :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Sussex_Paul said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...notice the 'premiums' are non existent now, could be the R10 or just old news...or maybe just too pricey with unbeatable historic competition
> ...


Why selling it?


----------

